# Tags aus HtmlDocument entfernen?



## zaepp (3. Mai 2005)

Hi

also ich habe ein HtmlDoc und möchte HtmlTags wie z:b <html> </html> body und head 
daraus entfernen, weil ich sie absolut nicht gebrauchen kann.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dafür.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## teppi (3. Mai 2005)

Java Insel Beispiel 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zaepp (3. Mai 2005)

Danke schon mal, ich wollte zwar nicht alle HtmlTags herrausfiltern, sondern nur bestimmte und die meisten behalten, aber ich glaube da kann ich mir die Klasse für umbauen.

Wenn noch jemand einen Vorschlag hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Info: Ich habe eine HTML Seite und möchte an bestimmten stellen Html text einfügen, denn ich mit htmlDocument erzeuge.

Gruß Erik


----------

